# Mystery Plant



## Columbian Connection (Jul 19, 2005)

Is there anyway to tell what kind of strain you have you just took some seeds from your stash, and all you knew about it is that it was green weed? I think I found that if the leaves are fat its indica, but is there any other way of telling what it is by smell or how it grows?

CC


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 20, 2005)

you could do that with help from the smell and taste, but then you really need to be a strain-connoiseur. You can tell by the shape of the fingered leaves if it's a indica, sativa or a indica/sativa.

greetz


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 20, 2005)

Right. I was on this web site trying to match the leaves. http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_images4.shtml nothing was an exact match. Close, but not exact. The leaves seem to be fat, but not stubby looking. The leaf has long fat blades. At this point I can't tell you about taste, but it smells like a skunk. Any idea?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 1, 2005)

I have never seen leaves on a pot plant as huge as these. They are bigger then my hand has anyone else seen a hemp plant with these big leaves? If so what kind is it?


----------



## brainwreck (Aug 2, 2005)

could be bubble gum, this strains always had very large leaves

greetz


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 2, 2005)

brainwreck said:
			
		

> could be bubble gum, this strains always had very large leaves
> 
> greetz


 
What does bubble gum taste like? I will pull a leaf off the bottom and smoke it. Any other guesses out there?

Thanks BW


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 4, 2005)

All anyone can say about it is it's a I-dom.
Lots of strains grow huge fan leaves.
Do you remember what the bud the seed came from was like?


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree with Ganja, no way to tell until it's budded, dried and smoked...
Smoking leaf will just give you a headache, Columbian, wait until it's ready......
I won't even try to say if it's indica or sativa dominant, everything out there is so bastardized you never know what it is till you bud it out......


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 4, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Do you remember what the bud the seed came from was like?


 
Not really. I do remember it was ass kickin weed. One hit and you were high, two hits and you were toast. 

By the the way what does I-dom mean?


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 4, 2005)

I-dom= Indica dominant, more indica traits then sativa..
If it was "ass kickiin weed" then your plant will be also, if it's a lady....


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 19, 2005)

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> I have never seen leaves on a pot plant as huge as these. They are bigger then my hand has anyone else seen a hemp plant with these big leaves? If so what kind is it?



that plant of mine that has like 6 different flowers on it has a few leaves that are bigger than my handsssss


----------

